# Reproduction Stingray



## HEMI426 (Oct 12, 2022)

This reproduction Stingray is a late 90s or early 2Ks, it's in like never riden condition. I took the liberty of putting a 90wt. Oil on the chrome because foreign chrome is well you know. I would like a local pickup because I have no clue how to ship a bike. This might be a waste of time but what the he((. It is an original reproduction except I removed the gummy green grips and put on OG green sparkle grips. Thanks


----------



## sworley (Oct 12, 2022)

2007 BLK Friday bike, FYI


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 12, 2022)

No bids so I'm going to withdraw it, Thanks.


----------

